# xylene



## امير عربي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحتوا يا اخواني اريد معلومات عن طرق انتاج:5: Xylene


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*طريقة تحضير ال زايلين*

السلام عليكم
هنا طريقة لتحضير ال زايلين


----------



## امير عربي (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخوي نبيل علي مساعدتك


----------



## fao (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل هناك طريقة لاعادة تأهيله لكي يمكن استخدامه مرة اخرى ؟
وشكراً



fao


----------



## fao (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عضوا جديد يحييكم
هل هناك اي طريقه يمكن من خلالها اعادة استخدام زايلين (Circulation )

وشكراً


fao


----------



## مهندس_أحمد حسن (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## هشام_525 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## jmoeei (17 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر ينظر ويفاد


----------



## غريب الاحزان (20 مارس 2011)

لا أتوقع يوجد اي طريقة لاعاده استخدام الp-xylene 
لانه يفقد الخصائصه الكيميائية مع تعرضة مع الهواء
لانى أستخدمه مع أنتاج CNT


----------



## cut Eng (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اذا قصدك xylene يعني C8 وهو يعتبر mix xylene يضم
Para xylene, 
ortho xylene, 
Meta xylene

ويكون فصل mix xylene وهو عباره عن 8 جزيأت كربون C8
عن طريق distalltion column


----------

